# التحويل من البرامفيرا الي اكسل



## سيبويه (6 يناير 2007)

هل يعرف احد كيف يمكن التحويل من البراميفيرا الي اكسل بدون ان يتحول النص العربي الي نص لا يمكن قراءته؟


----------



## engr.alaa (6 يناير 2007)

بامكانك بطريقة سريعة ان تشير الى القسم الذي تريد تحويله و عمل نسخ ثم الانتقال لبرنامج الاكسل و اجراء عملية لصق سوف تنتقل حميع المهام ولكن بدون العناوين..


----------



## ALKIRK (7 يناير 2007)

تستطيع ذلك عن طريق نسخ ولصق وسيتم ذلك مع نسخ العناويين


----------



## pmi (7 يناير 2007)

لا يمكن التحويل منالبريمافيرا للاكسل بهذه الطريقة الا فى الأنشطة المكتوبة باللغة الإنجليزية


----------



## medhat1973 (8 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا اعلم الطريقه وهى سهله ولكن لا اعرف ان كانت ستنفع لو البرنامج بالعربى او لا لانى لم اجربها الا على برنامج زمنى باللغه الانجليزيه عموما سوف اكتبها وجربها
تصدير بيانات الانشطه الموجوده بالمشروع الى برنامج excel ثم نقزم باضافة وتعديل البيانات واعادتها الى برنامج p3 مره اخرى
1-افتح المشروع الذى تريد تصدير بياناته من برنامج p3
2-من قائمة toolsاختار project utilties ثم export
3-اختار ******* ومن خانة list حدد البيانات التى تريد تصديرها ونختار اى اعمدة ان كانت id او activity description او مدة المشروع او resource او اى اعمده تستطيع ان تتحكم فيها من خلال الاكسل يسهل التعامل بها فى الاكسل
4-اختار format ومن الجزء output file وفى خانة name نحدد اسم ومسار الملف (اكتب اى اسم مثلا ahmedحتى تعرفه بسهوله عندما تنتقل اليه بعد عملية التصدير وايضان حدد الdrive وليكن 
c:/ مثلا وفى نفس المربع تجد خانه اسفل ال name اسمها type اختار wk1 lotus123
5-نضغط ok ثم بعد ذلك run فتظهر رساله تخبرنا انه تم عمل هذا الملف 
6- نغلق شاشة البريمافيرا وبصراحه لا اذكر لانى نسيت هلى يجي غلق البرنامج كله ام تغلق الشاشه الخاصه بالتصدير عموما غلق البرنامج كله على ما اذكر 
7-نفتح برنامج excel ومن قائمة file نختار open ثم نختار ال directoryالذى تم تصدير البيانات له وهو c:/ ومن خانة files of type نختار lotus123 ثم اختار الملف المسمى ahmed واضغط open
8-نجد الملف به البيانات التى حددناها ونستطيع اضافة الانشطهووصفها والمدد الزمنيه واى بيانات قمت انت بتحويلها الى الاكسل سوف تجدها
بعد اضافة وتعديل البيانات وعمل العنليات المساعه لك فى الاكسل احفظ الملف من قائمة file ثم save 
ثم اغلق الملف (ضرورى جدا غلق الملف لانك لن تراه فى p3 الا اذا اغلق هذا الملف)
ملحوظه كنت قد قلت انك يجي ان تغلق p3 لا داعى لغلق البرنامج فالامور تداخلت عليه الذى يجب غلقه هو ملف الاكسل حتى تراه عندما تريد ان تعمل له emport الى البريمافيرا مره اخرى
9-من برنامج p3 افتح المشروع الذى تريد نقل البيانات اليه ومن شاشة importومن خانةentre path name and input file نكتب مسار الملف الذى نريد نقل البيانات منه وهو c/ahmed.wk1 وتاكد من كتابة امتداد الملف ثم اضغط ok ثم run تظهر لك رساله بالتعديلات والاضافه التى حدثت لبرنامج p3 نتيجة نقل البيانات اليه من الملف ahmed
ملاحظات 1-لابد من وجود ال id فى اى ملف مستورد لان ال p3 لا يتعرف على نشاط الا من خلال ال id ولذلك يجب الا يكون هناك id متشابه ابدا لاى نشاطين 
2-البيانات التى قمنا بعمل exportلها من مشروع تستطيع ان تعمل لها import لها فى مشروع اخر 
وهذا والحمد لله رب العالمين ونفعنى واياكم بهذا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## engr.alaa (15 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:
لقد كنت استخدم الطريقتين المذكورتين اعلاه و لكن العناوين لا يتم نقلها مثل الطابق الاول و,الطابق الثاني.....الخ او حسب التصنيف المختار .... 
فيرجى الافادة من الاخ مدحت و الاخ alkirk
و لكم خالص الشكر..


----------



## a.m (16 يناير 2007)

اشكر صاحب الموضوع كل الشكر كما اشكر الاخ-medhat-على هذه المعلومات القيمة
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.Haythem (17 يناير 2007)

على فكرة لا يتم تغيير اللغة إلى العربية عند النقل إلى الإكسيل
وشكرا،،،


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 يناير 2007)

سؤال هام هل يمكنك البدء فى عمل برنامج على أكسل بجميع العلاقات و ال data ثم تصديرها الى البريمافيرا كل ذلك للأستفادة من ميزة undo فى الأكسل و التى لا تتوفر فى بريمافيرا 3.1 اذا كنت تجيد ذلك أرجو أن تطرحة فى الملتقى و لك الأجر و الثواب
أخوك محمود حازم عياد


----------



## medhat1973 (19 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الى الاخ محمود فعلا هناك طريقه يمكنك البدء فى الاكسل ثم تصديرها الى البريمافيرا ولكن ليست للاستفاده من خاصية الرجوع المتوفره فى الاكسل فقط ولكن هناك اشياء كثيره جدا تسهل عليك الامور اذا بدات بالاكسل وهى سهولة عمل معادلات للانتاجيه وادخال الموارد والمصاريف productivity-resources-costs
وهى ببساطه
تفتح برنامج بريمافيرا جديد وهو البرنامج الذى تريد ان تقوم به ويمكنك كتابة نشاط واحد فقط او اتنين فى هذا البرنامج ويتم تصديرهم الى الاكس كما سبق شرحه من قبل وبعد ذلك فى فيل الاكسل نفسه تستطيع ان تكتب جميع الانشطه التى تريدها وتضع الduration بالمعادلات التى تحتاجها وتضع ال resource وال cost وجميع ما تريد ان تضعه فى البرنامج مع مراعاة الا يشترك نشاطين فى نفس ال id ثم بعد ذلك يتم نقلهم الى بريمافيرا عن طريق ال import كما سبق شرحه
ملحوظه: عند تصدير البيانات من بريمافيرا الى اكسل يلا حظ انك يجب ان تنتبه الى جميع الاشياء التى تريد ان تضيفها وتختارها من بريمافيرا اولا مثل ID,DESCRIPTION ,RESOURCES,COST,DURATION او كما يحتاج منك البرنامج الزمنى الذى تريد انجازه 
هذا والله اعلم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 يناير 2007)

السؤال المهم وأرجو الا اكون مزعج كيف سيمكنك أضافة العلاقلات وأنت على الأكسل وكذلك فأن جميع المواد و التكاليف تضاف فى البريمافيرا تحت Data سواء Activity Codes أو Activity Id أو Resources أو Cost Account أو Cost Categories أو Costum Data Item وحتى ال Work Brak Down Strucrure كل ذلك يعتبر Dictionaries لابد أضافتها لبرنامج البريمافيرا فمن أين يمكن أدخال ذلك على الأكسل دون الدخول للبريمافيرا وكيف سيشعر برنامج الأكسل ب Action ال Relationship بين الأنشطة وأنا أقصد بسؤالى أ، أجهز جميع Data على أكسل 
ولكن طالما بدأت بالبريمافيرا أعتقد أن من السهل أن أكمل المشروع على البريمافيرا دون الأستعانة بالأكسل وأعتقد أيضا" أن الموضوع ليس مجرد Export أو Emport 
هذا ما أعلم واللة أعلم أرجو أفادتى برأيكم الكريم فى ذلك 
 مع قبول شكرى
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## medhat1973 (20 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخى محمود انا لم اقل ابدا انا هناك طريقه فى الاكسل يمكن ان اربط النشاطات الموجوده عندى بعلاقات لكن بدايتك فى الاكسل تسهل امور فى استنتاج المده الزمنيه للنشاط واشياء اخرى انا تعودت شخصيا ان ابدا بالاكسل لسهولة الرجوع فيه وايضا لعمل المعادلات الازمه لاسنتاج الوقت والتكلفه والموارد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a.m (21 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيكما اخوني ( محمود حازم و medhat) على هذه المعلومات القيمة و نرجو منكم اتمام المناقشة لتعم الفائدة و شكرا اخوكم ايمن مهنا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (22 يناير 2007)

أخى مدحت لقد قام مهندس من شركة أوراسكوم بعمل برنامج زمنى بدأ فعلا" excel وهذة المعلومة وصلتنى من زميل لى سأحاول الوصول الى الآتى :-
1- الوصول الى هذا المهندس للأستفادة من ذلك .
2- التعاون معك للوصول الى ذلك طالما أن هناك من قام بها و أعتقد أن visual basic سيكون لة عمل فى ذلك وسأحاول عن طريق بريمافيرا 5 أيضا" حيث أن التنقل بين excel و primavera أسهل بكثير واللة الموفق 
أرجو أن نكون على أتصال مستمر و جزاك اللة خير وأذا كنت تود أن أرسل لك طريقة عمل مستخلص من البريمافيرا فأنا على أستعداد 
أخوك 
م/ محمود حازم عياد


----------



## medhat1973 (22 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
حقيقة انا سعيد جدا بالتحاور معك ومع جميع المهندسين اخ محمود وانا جديد جدا فى المنتديات عموما ولم اكن اعلم انها مفيد لهذا الحد واحب ان اذكرك اننى سعيد بمعرفتك والتحاور معك من خلال هذا المنتدى وياريت تبعتلى هذه الطريقه فانا لا اعرفها فعلا وياريت لو فى شىء عندك لل cost control فانا عمرى فى هذا المجال سنه واحد مجال ادارة الاعمال عموما ولكن احببته واحب ان اواصل التعلم اكثر فيه لاننى عندما قرات فى المانيول للبريمافيرا انتربرايز(p3e) صراحة فوجئت جدا بهذا البرنامج وهذه الدقه العاليه وتفكرت قليلا وقلت اذا كانوا وصلوا (الغرب)لهذا الحد فى تجميع المعلومات واداراتها فى اعمال مشروعات فكيف بهم فى تخطيطاتهم عسكريا لدولنا العربيه والاسلاميه ايقنت انهم يعرفون عنا اكثر مما نعرف عن انفسنا فى كل جزئيه من جزئيات حياتنا اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علما وجزاك الله خير فان حقيقة سعدت برسالتك لى


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (23 يناير 2007)

أخى مدحت تابع أن شاء اللة سأحاول أن أفيدك فى هذا المجال على قدر الأستطاعة فقد تلقيت دورة مكثفة فى الجامعة الأمريكية لل Cost Control و أحب أن أقول لك أنة بمجرد فهمك لبرنامج البريمافيرا و كيف يمكن أضافة التكاليف و الخامات الى الأنشطة و كيف يمكن عمل تقارير بذلك تكون قد دخلت بجدية فى موضوع ال Cost Control 
مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## medhat1973 (23 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكر لك مجهودك وحرصك على افادة الجميع وانا منتظر منك المزيد وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (23 يناير 2007)

أخى مدحت أقوم حاليا" بتجهيز ملف على الأكسل عبارة عن تحليل كامل تقريبا" لما تحوية الوحدة من البنود الخاصة بأعمال المقاولات سواء أنشائية ومعمارية و معدلات الأداء مربوطة بملف للأسعار بحيث يمكن فى حالة تعديل السعر أن يتم مباشرة" تعديل جدول المعدلات وهذا الجدول يعتبر أساس لتغذية برنامج البريمافيرا بال data الخاصة بتكاليف الأنشطة وكذلك جزء كبير من cost control


----------



## medhat1973 (23 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ربنا يوفقك ويزيدك علما ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ومتشكر جدا على اهتمامك والتواصل معى وارجو ان نتعرف فانا مهندس مدنى من المنصوره واعيش واعمل حاليا فى دولة قطر فى احد المكاتب الاستشاريه ولو متاح انى اعطيك *****ى او عرف انا *****ك اورقم موبيلك فانا سعيد جدا بمعرفتك


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (24 يناير 2007)

الأخ مدحت أشكر لك هذة الكلمة الرقيقة وموبايلى 0101497118 و email ( enghazem1 at yahoo . com ) مع تحياتى و كل عام و أنتم بخير م / محمود حازم عياد


----------



## Amin Sorour (25 يناير 2007)

والله يا جماعه انا منبهر بالمستويات اللي انا شايفها العرب فعلا بخير و المسلمين طالما عندهم ناس امثلكم و جزاكم الله خيرا علي الجهد الفوق الممتاز.


----------



## Amin Sorour (25 يناير 2007)

المهندس مدحت و المهندس محمود ياريت نتواصل في موضوع البرنامج الخاص بالربط بين الاسعارو معدلات الانتاج لانه هيكون مفيد جدا لمعظم العاملين في مجال اداره المشروعات .


----------



## Eng.Haythem (25 يناير 2007)

المهندس مدحت و المهندس محمود والمهندس امين سرور فعلا انا سعيد بهذا الحوار واتمني التواصل معكم في هذا الموضوع الممتع جدا وجعله الله في ميزان حساناتكم.


----------



## elsamman78 (4 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## heider (13 مارس 2007)

هذه الحلاوة ولا بلاش


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 مارس 2007)

لقدأنتهيت توامن طباعة الموضوع الممتازولم أجربه بعد, حياك الله.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 مارس 2007)

الأخوة أعضاءوزوارومن له صله بالملتقى....حياكم الله. 
لا أدري مالذي جرى حتى صار هذاالمضوع الممتاز (التحويل من البرامفيرا الي اكسل) مشارا أمام عنوانه في صفحة قائمة العناويين بأنه أنجز بواسطتى وحاشالله أن أدعي لنفسي ماهولغيري. فصلتي بالموضوع فقط قراته والتعرف عليه من خلال منتدانا هذاوذلك كما فعلتم أنتم من قبلي . مرة أخرى أقول لمن بواسطته حقا تم الموضوع حياك الله.


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (22 مارس 2007)

الأخ جلال ثابت أعذرنى فأننى لم أفهم رسالتك قد يكون ذلك قصور منى شخصيا" وأنما المناقشة وتبادل الحوار و المعلومات هى من مميزات هذا الملتقى وأنا حينما بدأت فى الدخول الى الملتقى لم أكن أتوقع أننى سأقوم بعمل مواضيع و مساهمات ولكن بالتعرف على مهندسى الملتقى أصبحنا نتبادل الخبرات و المعلومات أبتغاءا" لمرضاة اللة 
وحتى لا أطيل فأرجو منك أذا كان لديك طريقة لربط البريمافيرا بالأكسل أرجو طرحها فى الملتقى 
لتنال الأجر و الثواب من اللة 
أخوك محمود حازم عياد


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (5 يوليو 2007)

thx alot
best wishes


----------



## الزعيم2000 (7 يوليو 2007)

أخى الكريم م.محمد هندى 
أنا لا أدرى إن كان هذا تشابه أسماء , فأنا لى صديق دراسة هندسة شبرا 2004 وأيضا هو نفس الصديق صديق فى الثانوية العامة مدرسة إسماعيل القبانى وأيضا هذا الصديق ساكن فى حدائق القبة وهو الأن خارج مصر.
فإن كنت هذا الصديق فأخبرك يا صديقى أننى صديق لك وأرجو التواصل
وإن لم تكن يا صديقى هذا الصديق فأنا أسف لتشابه الأسماء وأرجو التواصل أيضا
وشكــــــــــــــــــــــرا لك.


----------



## samehgheith (21 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا للمهندس محمود حازم عياد علي مجهوده معنا


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم الموضوع بسيط جدا
1- نفتح المشروع الذي تريد التصدير منه
2- من قائمة Tools 
Project Utilities
Export
أختار البيانات التي تريد نقلها
وفي شاشة Format
أختار المسار الذي ستصدر إليه
C:\data
ونحدد نوع الملف *.dbf
وأفضله شخصياً
Run
وبعد ذلك نتوجه للملف الذي تم تصدير
Data.dbf
ونفتحه 
Open With 
Excell
والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 سبتمبر 2007)

نسيت أأقول أنك ممكن تختار فتر معين أثناء التصدير
من شاشة Selection
Select If


----------



## CVLMASTER (14 سبتمبر 2007)

وهناك أيضاً طريقة سهلة وبسيطة للتصدير والاستيراد بين الأكسل والبريمافيرا
من المجلد أو السي دي التي تحتوي علي برنامج البريمافيرا ( الممصدر ) SOURCE
ستجد مجلد
X:\PRIMAVERA 3.1\Support\UTILS\EXCEL
مجلد يسمي سبورت
به مجلد يسمي يوتيليتيز
به مجلد يسمي اكسل
وفيه ملف يسمي ACTIVITY
أفتح الملف 
مع مراعاة أن تلغي SECURITY IN EXECLL
كالتالي
من قائمة TOOLS
MACRO
SECURITY
وأختار LOW
سيفتح معاك الملف
حدد المشروع الذي ترغي في تصديره من بريمافيا إلي اكسل
ثم
GET ACTIVITIES
وكل ما تحتاج إليه


----------



## CVLMASTER (15 سبتمبر 2007)

بالنسبة لربط العلاقات بين الأنشطة في اكشل فهو سهل وبسيط ويمكن يسهل بعض الأمور التي فيها تكرار كبير مثل انشطة submittals - approvals - procurement
من قائمة toolsلأي مشروع في البريمافيرا
project utilities
export
ونختار 
activities successor
ثم نعمل الأنشطة بكافة بياناتها من وصف ومدة وموارد
ونوردها للبريمافيرا
ثم نفتح الملف الذي قمناا بتصديره من البريمافيرا 
ونحدد تنسيق امتداد الملف ومسارة
وبعدين نخذف كل البيانات 
ونترك رؤوس الأعمدة
وندخل البيانات التي نريدها 
من علاقات ونوعها
f.f أو f.s اوو الخ
ثم نوردة للبريمافيرا
run f9


----------



## magnoooo (21 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر بجد على مجهوداتكم الرائعه بجد كنت محتاج اعرفها جدا


----------



## salahelsayes (2 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اسمي صلاح السايس 
انا اول مرة اكتب في المنتدي ولي طلب اريد ملف اكسل فيه جميع بنود العمل لبناية من البداية للنهاية


----------

